# 1000 para RIU!



## krolaina

*Moltíssimes felicitats! *

Sóc la primera, no m'ho puc creure! és un plaer poder felicitar-te per tota la colaboració que prestes a aquests fòrums. 

Pas al castellà perquè ara arribarà la Montse amb les (suas?) correccions... 

Un beso muy fuerte lleno de cariño y agradecimiento. Y un muerdo flojito para ese peque...que también tiene que celebrarlo con nosotros!

¡¡FELICES 1000!!

Carol


----------



## Antpax

Moltes felicitats. ¿1.000 nomès? Jo pensava que llevaves molts més. Serà perque els teus posts valen per dos .

Ets un crac company, a més de tenir temp de fer nens tens temp de colaborar col.laborar amb las teves 1000 perles.

Una abraçada molta forta.

Ant


----------



## chics

Moltes felicitats, *RI**U*, per les teves 1000 aportacions al fòrum ! !*!*


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats RIU 

Mei


----------



## Namarne

*Moltes felicitats, RIU, per haver arribat a 1000 posts (i escaig... ehem). 
**Et desitjo que segueixin molts i molts més! 

Amb afecte ,
Jordi 
*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

¡Ah! Pues gracias, el placer es mio...

No, no, hoy no puedo usar la versión estandar, Pues claro que si, *Krolaina*, muchísimas gracias por acordarte, ya sabes que el verdadero placer está en encontrarnos día a día. O encontrarse con la hormiga loca de *Antpax*, que no hay dia que no me saque la sonrisa con sus comentarios. O incluso con *Chics*, otra cabra loca, eso si, con caracter la chica ¿pues no me sale con una "L" de novato? Si me aclaro con el cacharro este la pondré unos dias como avatar -ahora me refiero a la "L", no a Chics, como casi todos habreis supuesto- que dicho sea de paso, no utilizo por que no he encontrado ninguno que me haga el peso. O con *Eva Maria*, de la cual me gustaria aclarar el misterio de si son tres o cuatro los ordenadores que tiene simultáneamente conectados en línea a WR. O a *Mei*, los posts de la cual supuran comprensión, paciencia y sabiduría (toma peloteo, pero se lo merece) o con *Namarne*, que por cierto no te diré lo que me ha pasado pero cuando me ocurre a mi me da mucha rabia, vaya, que pensaba que eras una chica. En fin, cosas de los bits! 

Be doncs, moltes gràcies a tots per la paciència que heu demostrat en llegir, hores d'ara, 1027 aportacions absolutament prescindibles. De vegades he pensat que aquest comptador és aleatori, es a dir: depèn del dia te'n fot de més o de menys. Ara, com que he comprovat que el número és creixent, pot ser que sí que les compti. 

Ens seguim veient. 

PD. ara, amb tres crios, com que de vegades no es dorm, s'aprofita un i es connecta a WR. La tècnica per escriure amb un crio a un braç és depurada, tanmateix assolible.


----------



## chics

Pero no... es un ¡mil! Tienes también la *m* de metro y la* i* de información...


----------



## Namarne

RIU said:


> o con *Namarne*, que por cierto no te diré lo que me ha pasado pero cuando me ocurre a mi me da mucha rabia, vaya, que pensaba que eras una chica.


Esto sí que lo siento amigo, a mí también me da mucha rabia, me hago ilusiones y luego...  
Un abrazo (con distancia, ¿eh?). 
Jordi


----------



## romarsan

Hola Riu, soc la que fa huit, tampoc esta tan malament, no?
Moltes felicitats xiquet
Un bes
Rosalía​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU!

Gràcies a l'eficiència de* la gran Krolaina*, he sabut que ja ets mil·lenari en aquesta casa, o sigui que moltes, moltes i moltes felicitats. Ja ho saps: per a mi sempre és un gran plaer llegir les teves idees i aportacions, sensates i amables en tot moment.

Petons enormes a tu i als de casa.

Montse

Per cert, que m'ha entendrit molt això que dius que escrius amb l'Arnauet en braços ​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Felicidades RIU para tus mil posts.*
*Espero que nos vemos más en el foro.*
*Felicidades de nuevo *

*Un abrazo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## anthodocheio

Antpax said:


> Moltes felicitats. ¿1.000 nomès? Jo pensava que llevaves molts més. Serà perque els teus posts valen per dos .


 


Eva Maria said:


> 1.000 tan sols? Renoi, et fas notar molt més!
> 
> Tú ets com el títol d'aquella pel·lícula, "Un llarg riu tranquil", que a poc a poc al final arribes!!!


 
Mira, yo no hablo catalán nada* pero creo que los chicos aquí dicen lo que yo pensé al ver este hilo. ¡Yo pensaba que ya eran más de un mil!

¡Es siempre un placer leer tus posts RIU!

Saludos,
Cris

*(pero cada día entiendo más..)


----------



## RIU

Ei! *Chics*, que no se que faig però tan sols veig la "L", tal com dius la idea ha estat preciosa, però. *Rosalía* no hay prisa, ya ves que yo no soy precisamente el rápido de la mañana. Muchísimas gracias. Así, a bote pronto calculo que sobre mayo del 2009 llegaré a los dos mil, no hay prisa pues. *Montse*, dubtar del que dius, sempre m'ha portat a error; ara, si de veres es tal com dius, m'hi hauré de mirar més per mantenir el nivell. Sort que no tinc pressa. Moltes gràcies. Muchísimas gracias *Cristina*, es cierto: poco, pero alguna vez nos vemos. Al final *Cris*, voy a pensar que teneis razón. ¡Que soporíferas que llegan a ser mis contribuciones! En una ocasión leí de ya no recuerdo quien, que no le importaba que la gente mirara el reloj durante sus discursos, lo que le sacaba de quicio era que lo sacudieran. ¿Te imaginas a alguien sacudiendo la pantalla? Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Riu. Muchas felicidades por tus 1000 + posts. No coincido mucho contigo, pero para mí es un placer seguir compartiendo contigo.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Riu...que gracia me causó, lo de tu desilusión con Jordi...  ( bueno creo que no llegó a desilusión , perooo...)
Creo que a todos nos pasa.

Felicidades , compañero 

Un abrazo
Rosangelus (female)


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Ei! *Chics*, que no se que faig però tan sols veig la "L".


Merda! Tens raó!!! I ara ja no ho puc canviar... :'(


----------



## RIU

Trankzs *Chics*, la intenció és el que val, m'ho imagino i flipo en colorets! *Jordi*, no hi ha perill, i ara enllaço amb *Rosangelus* no ha sido una discusión, pero me ocurre que te haces la idea del sexo de un contribuyente -me refiero a WR, no al fisco- ves sus ideas, aportaciones, etc. y en definitiva te haces una imagen mental de la persona. Claro, deduces que tal o cual es una chica, ya puestos ¿por que no? la estatura, el peso, color del pelo, y lo dejamos aquí por que nunca se sabe. Y llega un dia en que te sueltan SOY UN TIO! Cáspita -en el lenguaje hablado, obviamente no sería un cáspita- la imagen que tenias de el se transforma, se diluye entre las neuronas, para, en breves instantes aparecer la nueva imagen, esta vez referida a ti, de una pata metida en un cubo hasta la ingle. En todo caso, es soportable. Ahora bien: el caso inverso me preocupa más, mas que nada por que se refiere a mi. Me hago la siguiente pregunta ¿Que habrá visto en mis frases que le induzca a pensar que soy una chica? Y por supuesto me la respondo: nada, es que fuma que da gusto -esta terapia me la aconsejó el pediatra en una visita, que aproveché, de mis crios. Moraleja: debo fumar un montón por que últimamente no acierto ni una. Ah! Que se me olvida! Muchísimas gracias Rosangelus.

¡Hombre! *CB*, muchísimas gracias, y no dudes que te leo a menudo ¿Sabes? Creo que eres uno de los personajes que frecuenta estos lares que tiene más arrojo y simpatia a la hora de decir las cosas, lo que te hace imprescindible desde todo punto de vista.


----------



## Fernita

My dear RIU, es un placer enorme tenerte siempre por aquí. ¡¡¡Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por tus primeros 1000 posts y no nos abandones!!!!

Kisses and hugs!!!!

Fernita.


----------



## RIU

Caramba Fernita! Pues muchísimas gracias, ya sabes que el placer es mio. Por cierto, que calculadora en mano, te he pillado a 25 y pico post por día, con lo que cada vez se hace más y más dificil seguirte. 

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> En todo caso, es soportable. Ahora bien: el caso inverso me preocupa más, mas que nada por que se refiere a mi. Me hago la siguiente pregunta ¿Que habrá visto en mis frases que le induzca a pensar que soy una chica?


 
Bah. Tranquilo no te preocupes. Eso sólo la pasa las dos o tres primeras veces, a partir de la cuarta te dices "otro que se confunde".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona RIU!*

Jo també em pensava que tenies 3.000 o 4.000 posts!

Com han dit ja alguns foreros, aquests mil valen molt.

A reveure!


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Riu.

Te mereces triples o cuadruples felicitaciones... porque con el bebé, sacar tiempo para darte vuna vuelta por aquí ya es mérito.

Que cumplas muchas más,

Ale


----------



## totor

vaya, esa sensación de sorpresa ante los 1000 parece muy compartida, yo también pensaba que andabas por los 4000, posts más o menos.


*¡felices un montonazo, riu!*​


----------



## RIU

Doncs moltíssimes gràcies *Cecilio* i més venint de tot un referent com tu! i que no decir *Alexa*, ya me ves a que horas estoy metido por aquí, pero es que el vicio es el vicio y como la noche se presenta movidita... muchísimas gracias. *Totor *muchísimas gracias también por tu felicitación, ya sabes que el placer es mútuo.

He descubierto que soltandoos rollos a horas intempestivas -rascados con un solo dedo, con lo que se me hacen eternos- se me duerme. ¡Solo espero que vosotros no os durmais!

Un abrazo a todos.

RIU


----------



## betulina

*Enhorabona, RIU!!!!*

Faig molt tard, és obvi, però com que tu i jo som dels que duem un ritme, diguem-ne, pausat , almenys no t'enllaço amb els 2.000. *Moltíssimes gràcies* per rondar per aquí, sigui a l'hora que sigui; les teves respostes/aportacions/comentaris no fan pensar gens que dormis poc! 

1.000 gràcies i bona entrada d'any a tota la família!


----------



## Eugin

Auch, siento llegar tarde, RIU, pero vos sabés cómo es esto de las fiestas.... estamos todos con los horarios dados vuelta... No sé por qué...  

Felicitaciones por tu primer milestone!! Y es verdad que parecían más de 1.000 ... qué bárbaro!!! ¡Cuánta calidad y amabilidad demostrada en todos esos posts!!! Te felicito . 

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

Riu, muchas felicidades por esas 1,000 aportaciones, que no coincidimos mucho en línea, pero me han sacado de varios apuros.

Muchas felicidades.
Un abrazo


----------



## RIU

Ja saps *Betu* que al pot petit hi ha la bona confitura... i el pitjor verí. Deixem-los que facin, que nosaltres anem xino-xano la mar de bé. Moltíssimes gràcies. Querida *Eugin*, ni por asomo te preocupes, pues tiempo hay. Como no corremos el peligro de que el mes que viene ya vaya por dos mil... Muchísimas gracias. Caramba *UVA-Q*, muchísimas gracias. Una cosa, no es que venga al acaso pero es que me ocurrió de verdad y como tiene su miga... Me encontraba leyendo un post tuyo cuando me fijé en el avatar. Me pregunté: ¿que parte del mapa del mundo habrá colocado esta chica aquí? Incluso giré la pantalla de lado, nunca se sabe... I estaba yo dandole vueltas cuando por fin asocié tu nombre con el racimo. Cada vez que lo veo todavía rio solo. No es para tirar cohetes, pero en fin, historias de WR. 

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## UVA-Q

RIU said:


> .... Caramba *UVA-Q*, muchísimas gracias. Una cosa, no es que venga al acaso pero es que me ocurrió de verdad y como tiene su miga... Me encontraba leyendo un post tuyo cuando me fijé en el avatar. Me pregunté: ¿que parte del mapa del mundo habrá colocado esta chica aquí? Incluso giré la pantalla de lado, nunca se sabe... I estaba yo dandole vueltas cuando por fin asocié tu nombre con el racimo. Cada vez que lo veo todavía rio solo. No es para tirar cohetes, pero en fin, historias de WR.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.


 
Pero me has hecho reír hasta las lágrimas!!!!!!!!! No había asociado 'mi sombra' con un mapa!!! Cuestión de enfoques!!!! No sabes lo mucho que me has hecho reir...  Pues que no encontré una uva solitaria que me agradara y opté por la sombra! Un abrazo


----------



## Cristina.

Moltes felicitats!
No tinc ni idea de qui ets, només que fa poc has tingut una nena.
La meva enhorabona tot i que amb una miqueta de retard.


----------



## RIU

Moltíssimes gràcies *Cristina.* per ambdues coses. Qui soc? Doncs un boig d'WR, de la seva gent, dels seus missatges, d'esgarrapar quatre minuts per "veure" que passa als forums i després descobrir que t'hi has passat mitja hora, no sé... un més dels que correm per aquí.

Molts records.


----------



## frida-nc

Lo que pienso es, "¿solo 1000? Tengo la sensación de haber visto MUCHOS hilos con tus comentarios sabios, y éso sin meterme en el foro de catalán, donde "vaja desastre" si yo tratara de decir algo...

Mis sinceras enhorabuenas, admirado RIU. Prospero año nuevo a ti y a tu familia.


----------



## RIU

Feliz año también Frida y transmito tus deseos. 

Y muchísimas gracias por pasarte por aquí. Además, ya sabes que siempre serás bienvenida en el foro de catalán. 

Una cosa: me ha sorprendido ver tu aportación a cuestionario -pensaba que ya lo habrías hecho antes, ya que eres uno de los pilares de WR- y al leerlo, tu respuesta -muy acertada- a la pregunta 19 me ha recordado un poema de Pere Quart en el que explica que la felicidad es una mezcla en la que debe haber un poco de todo. Si tienes curiosidad y tiempo, lo puedes encontrar aquí. Se titula _Tirallonga de monosil·labs._ (¡No pide nada el tio!)


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades RIU por tus 1,000 contribuciones al foro.

*​


----------



## RIU

Muchísimas gracias Kibramoa, un puntazo lo de los aplausos, pero no se por que no veo el de los mil, me aparece la pantalla en blanco , así que lo probaré más tarde. Muchos recuerdos y ¡feliz año!


----------



## Kibramoa

Siento mucho que no funcione ese enlace.  Este es de repuesto.  
Felicidades.


----------



## RIU

Kibramoa said:


> Siento mucho que no funcione ese enlace. Este es de repuesto.
> Felicidades.


 
Ahora si ¡Un poco más, y me dejo los piños en la pantalla! ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## María Madrid

Vaya... creo que he batido mi récord de retrasos imperdonables. 

En fin, el año chino aún no ha cambiado así que supongo que aún estoy a tiempo de desearte muchísimas felicidades para todo el año que estrenaste hace algunos días (ejem, ejem). Saludos avergonzados,


----------



## RIU

No pasa nada por el retraso ¡faltaría! Muchísimas gracias. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## aceituna

Para no dejar mal a María, yo llego aún más tarde... 

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS 1000!*

Besos,
Inés


----------



## RIU

Muchas gracias Inés, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena... 

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------

